# If You Qualify for a Surge ($5.75 For Your Next Ride) on the App at an airport



## Flymandan (5 mo ago)

If You Qualify for a Surge ($5.75 For Your Next Ride) on the App at an airport. Can you leave the airport and still get that surge bonus on your next ride away from the area.

I pulled into an airport and received a surge bonus for my next ride and waited 2 hours because the flights were delayed.

Thanks


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Flymandan said:


> If You Qualify for a Surge ($5.75 For Your Next Ride) on the App at an airport. Can you leave the airport and still get that surge bonus on your next ride away from the area.
> 
> I pulled into an airport and received a surge bonus for my next ride and waited 2 hours because the flights were delayed.
> 
> Thanks


Leave the Uber app running while logged on and power off your phone for 10 minutes and drive to another location. Then power on and fo back online.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Spam...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Flymandan said:


> If You Qualify for a Surge ($5.75 For Your Next Ride) on the App at an airport. Can you leave the airport and still get that surge bonus on your next ride away from the area.
> 
> I pulled into an airport and received a surge bonus for my next ride and waited 2 hours because the flights were delayed.
> 
> Thanks


In most cases pulling into a lot and waiting 
will not raise your hourly income..


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Rethink your strategy, man.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Flymandan said:


> If You Qualify for a Surge ($5.75 For Your Next Ride) on the App at an airport. Can you leave the airport and still get that surge bonus on your next ride away from the area.
> 
> I pulled into an airport and received a surge bonus for my next ride and waited 2 hours because the flights were delayed.
> 
> Thanks


Theres a program called flightradar i believe
that shows planes coming in real time
I would suggest you download that
if you plan on sitting around in airport lots
At least you will know how long you are gonna 
insert your thumb into your butt for no pay
(not recomended) if you value your time...


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I pulled into the airport queue a couple days ago for a $7.50 surge but the app said its for airport rides only. I was car #6 and left after 10 minutes. Sitting at the airports is for old school taxi drivers that don't know any better. I left and had a ride in 5 minutes.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Flymandan said:


> If You Qualify for a Surge ($5.75 For Your Next Ride) on the App at an airport. Can you leave the airport and still get that surge bonus on your next ride away from the area.
> 
> I pulled into an airport and received a surge bonus for my next ride and waited 2 hours because the flights were delayed.
> 
> Thanks


If it says applies only at the airport, it applies only at the airport. If it does not say that, you should be able to take it with you off grounds. Every Airport is different. Here we used to be able to take it in town but they changed it to, "only applies at the airport"


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> If it says applies only at the airport, it applies only at the airport. If it does not say that, you should be able to take it with you off grounds. Every Airport is different. Here we used to be able to take it in town but they changed it to, "only applies at the airport"


For me, any ride while I'm in the airport queue will give me that surge. Usually hotels close to the airport but sometimes while driving away and still in the queue even though I don't want to be ill still catch the surge from somewhere other than the airport.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

tonytone1908 said:


> For me, any ride while I'm in the airport queue will give me that surge. Usually hotels close to the airport but sometimes while driving away and still in the queue even though I don't want to be ill still catch the surge from somewhere other than the airport.


That's the same here. If you're in the queue but take a request from somewhere other than the airport terminal you get the surge still. Even if you exit the queue but are still on Airport grounds you will get the surge. For example the car rental places or the gas station.


----------

